
That Old Phone Trump Uses for Twitter Could Be an Opening to Security Threats - poindontcare
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/25/technology/donald-trump-phone-social-media-security.html?smid=tw-nytimes&smtyp=cur
======
icomefromreddit
From the article:

> _Could be_... _could be_... _but it’s unclear_... _could be_... _if_...
> _if_... _he could_ \--- _It is unclear_... _could be_... _could_...

So, we don't if Trump keep his old device, but we will pretend he keep his old
device.

